# enable email notifications ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:? :? :?

I have looked at my user profile , all the correct boxes are ticked but i am not recieving email notifications for replies to threads . PM's etc :?

i have checked my spam folder etc , nothings going there :?

am i missing something ?

Mark


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Mark - Jae's not been around on IM for the past 3 days, so I have nobody to ask to look at the backend.

I've noticed that my email notifications have been arriving, but they have been around 30 mins after the event happens. So, something is certainly a miss, but we'll have to wait for his highness to grace us with his presence gain, before we can investigate a solution.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

er, your email address has the domain jvirgin.net - that should be virgin.net, or?

That would be why its not arriving.

As for the delay, the mails get qued on low priority to reduce server load.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Jae said:


> er, your email address has the domain jvirgin.net - that should be virgin.net, or?
> 
> That would be why its not arriving.
> 
> ...


Hi Jae,
virgin.net

PM with full info on its way to you

Mark


----------

